# Puppy Cuts?



## nanfis (Apr 11, 2009)

:help:Hi, I'm new to Havanese and I have always had TT's (Tibetan Terriers) which have a similar coat. I live in Florida and the coat gets wet every morning and Mikie has allergies (we don't know from what yet) I would like to trim his coat I would appreciate some feedback on this idea (and yes I do like the long coat, although he is a "bear" to brush or comb...he'd rather eat it). Mikie is 5 mos old. Thank you


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

There is quite a lot of info on this subject here on the Forum. Check out this thread:
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=625&highlight=puppy+cuts

We need more pictures, too!


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

We adopted two rescue Havs; they had puppy cuts when we got them but they were so afraid of brushing and combing and going to the groomers was out of the question due to their fearfulness. So we let their coats grow and tried introducting grooming gradually. After nine months we were really having trouble keeping up with the mats on one especially. Finally took them to a groomer and had them shaved down. We were shocked to see such tiny dogs inside those huge coats! But, since we did that we have noticed that their seeking of affection from us has really increased; I think they were cautious with that before thinking we were going to get out a comb or brush (and we were). As a result, we have decided to keep them much shorter and try cutting their hair ourselves. While we love the full coated Havenese look we really did not get these dogs for their looks, we were interested in their personalities and we knew we wanted rescue dogs, even with the problems that can come with them. Our dogs are beautiful but their comfort is more important to us than anything else. Maybe, someday, they will be able to have their full coats but right now, for us, it is puppy cut or perhaps even shorter. So do what is right for you and your dog; if the grooming of the full coats creates a lot of stress for the two of you, do the puppy cut. I think you'll adore your dog every bit as much.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Lots of Puppy cut threads to look at&#8230;&#8230;..

I love the full coats too but not the work, Smarty would go behind the TV when she saw me go for the grooming bag. If I loved on her I would always find something in that coat that had to come out. We never had a peaceful loving when she had her long coat.

I hope others will post on this thread, it may help you too.
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9213&highlight=grroming


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Milo just got his summer puppy cut. He seems so proud of himself! He's also happy not to see that brush and comb come out every other night. I love his coat longer, but this makes sense for June, July, and August.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I personally love the puppy cut look as well as the ease of care. Lola hates to be brushed and de-matted, so we solved the problem with keeping her hair between 1" and 2" on her body with the ears and face a little longer. We are both happy. And she is cute, cute. My groomer was very understanding of my requests and direction for trimming here and there just as I wanted it.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I think whatever works best for you and Mikie is the answer. Once he starts blowing coat you may be happy that you kept him in a shorter cut.

We had Pepper in a longer coat but, once it became a problem with the yard work we're doing, we cut him down to 1-1/2" on the body. He's much happier not having to endure multiple ordeals everyday of 'clean the debris out of the coat' with me.

In fact he's so much more relaxed during grooming in this trim that I plan to keep it on him.

P.S. Anne - I just saw your post and Lola's pic - she IS cute! I love the trim on her face. Do you have a bigger pic of that? I think I'd like to show that to our groomer for Pepper.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I hope you've found some of the other threads about puppy cuts. You'll find lots of pictures of different cuts and styles.

We have four dogs and each one is different. Right now I'm thinking one of ours, Emma, is going to stay in a long coat. Her hair doesn't mat bad, she doesn't mind being groomed and she's tiny on top of it.
Our Maltese in particular, literally prances when he gets a fresh super short cut, like his lion cut.

One thing I've found that's made a difference for me is to not sit and mindlessly groom in front of the TV, although I find it relaxing. It's much better to make specific time for the combing/brushing, put them in the special grooming place, I use a small grooming table, be very determined about it, do it and get it done. This way they know they get the very special "grooming only" treats when we're finished, so they LIKE getting on the grooming table, and they don't run when I sit on the couch.

We'd love to see pictures, I'd love to see pics of your TT's also!

Beverly


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Thought I would add that I am really enjoying looking at the dogs in their very, very short hair. They have the sleekest little bodies and I can reall see their beautiful gait when they move. And their faces are just wonderful. So we have made lemonade out of lemons and it is delicious!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

*One Inch Puppy Cut*

Here are shots of Lola right after her last groom. I am using my iPhone camera, so excuse the quality! Be very specific about how you want the groomer to cut the beard, whiskers, eyes, top of the head and ears. I always ask for "roundness" in her overall look, so her beard is shorter and ears are round. Otherwise the ears get pretty stringy.

Lola has a very curly coat, so this works well. If her hair was long I think it would be automatic cords or dreads. She is also very tiny - 10 pounds. I like seeing that beautiful, unique Havanese body shape.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Lola is adorable! They did a terrific job at rounding her little face!

Beverly


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I love Lola's new cut. She looks so cool. IPhone photos, uh, my DD just gave me a new iPhone and it is so difficult to use compared to my old push and ring. If it takes that good of photos maybet there is hope for this new “ab for that” phone.


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Lola looks beautiful; she weighs just what Shadow weighs. Jesse weighs one pound more. I like Lola's rounded look.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> I love Lola's new cut. She looks so cool. IPhone photos, uh, my DD just gave me a new iPhone and it is so difficult to use compared to my old push and ring. If it takes that good of photos maybet there is hope for this new "ab for that" phone.


You will learn to love your iPhone. I have about 4 pages of apps. And the newer phones have an even better camera, and video. It takes some getting used to, but I love it. I downloaded my favorite movie "Love Actually" and whenever I get bored or cranky, I will pull that up and watch part. Between that and Wurdle, Cribbage and Sudoku, I am not often cranky!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

The iphone even has a dog first aid app.
PS-Anne have you tried Freecell?


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Sandi, you brought back memories. When Rudy was in full coat, I could not cuddle him without finding _something_ I needed to fix. He too would hide behind the chair in the family room when the grooming bag came out. He's never enjoyed being groom, it's a "have to", not a "get to" for him. We're both happier in a puppy cut.

Rocky on the other hand loves being brushed and groomed. He's super easy to do.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Chere, great advice. I feel the same way. If grooming becomes a nightmare or even a bad time for you or for your dog, then I'd also cut short. Ricky was cut short at 1 yr. for those very reasons and I never regretted it. They'll both be 3 this summer and I'm trying to keep their coats long, but I'll be the first to trim them down if grooming becomes a pain in the butt for either of us. 

Lola looks terrific!


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

I love Lola's cut! That's how I want to have Toby's done, and I plan to keep him in a puppy cut. Not to 'highjack' your thread, but at what age can you start taking them for a puppy cut? Toby is 3 months tomorrow and I'd like to get him to a groomer as soon as I can to get him used to it. Not to mention the heat index here is 117 right now, so I'm sure he wouldn't mind losing some of his cotton coat!


----------

